# possible pregnany in a cane corso



## jenjames0225 (Oct 17, 2011)

Bell was no pregnant


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

jenjames0225 said:


> Hello everyone!
> I have a question aboutt my cane corso. I have a 2 yr old cane corso named bella and she was bred in austin from the 22 through the 31st. She is showing every sign of being pregnant, enlarged teats, increased appetite, shes gained 18 lbs and is extremely affectionate. We took her in to the vet and she said she did see any puppies, but she also said if bella didnt get pregnant until the 31st it would have been too early for an xray. Could this be a false pregnancy? Should i count her out this time around? Im so confused because shes still gaining weight and everythin


Sorry, I have difficulties in understanding what you are trying to say ... Did the vet confirm or not confirm the pregnancy?


----------



## jenjames0225 (Oct 17, 2011)

i apologize that i wasnt clear. My vet said at the moment she didnt see any puppies, but i may have just been too early. Should i just run with, a false pregnancy and leave things along until her next heat? Her stomach isnt huge but her appetite is huge, and so are her teats


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

jenjames0225 said:


> i apologize that i wasnt clear. My vet said at the moment she didnt see any puppies, but i may have just been too early. Should i just run with, a false pregnancy and leave things along until her next heat? Her stomach isnt huge but her appetite is huge, and so are her teats


I just would go along with what the vet says. Treat her as a normal dog and have her re-examined later. Don't make a fuss about it (difficult I know) and treat her as always. A bitch in the early stages of pregnancy doesn't need any special care (provided that she gets a good food anyway) and fussing over her MIGHT increase the symptoms if it is a false, psychological, pregnancy. Relax and your dog shall relax also ;-)

Just for asking, that was a planned breeding with health tests done on both parents, correct?


----------



## jenjames0225 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: possible pregnancy in a cane corso*

Bettering the breed... these post have been edited


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: possible pregnancy in a cane corso*

At even 7 weeks along, you should be able to tell if she is pregnant. If you put your hand on her side you should be able to feel movement from the pups. Even if she only has one puppy in her, you should be able to feel movement. Just have her lie on her side, relaxed and gently put your hand on her side. Even then, if you don't feel anything, it does not mean for sure she is not pregnant so I don't know if this is any help.

How far along was she when they took the xray?


----------



## jenjames0225 (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: possible pregnancy in a cane corso*

We went by the very first date she was bred which was aug 22. So she would have been 48 days preggo, but she said if bella didnt actually get pregnant until the last day she bred which was the 31st of aug, then the x ray would have been too early. Ive tried seeing if i feel any movement, and theres been nothing  yet her appetite has increased substantially.


----------



## Pawzk9 (Jan 3, 2011)

jenjames0225 said:


> i apologize that i wasnt clear. My vet said at the moment she didnt see any puppies, but i may have just been too early. Should i just run with, a false pregnancy and leave things along until her next heat? Her stomach isnt huge but her appetite is huge, and so are her teats


I'd wait a couple of weeks and check back with the vet. Did the vet ultrasound or xray? Xray isn't going to show puppies as early as ultrasoundl Ultrasound should show puppies at about 4 weeks. Palpation might feel something earlier. Xray won't show anything until bones are calcified.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xray is not generally used to confirm bitches in whelp because the bones of the fetuses do not calcify until well after most bitches are obviously showing. I do pre whelping exrays within 3-4 days of the expected due date.

I have never felt puppy movement at 7 weeks. Not until near the end of the 8th week, even with larger litters in Rottweilers.

In the future I would recommend you do progesterone testing for ovulation timing. This will give you a much more precise window for breeding and whelping dates. You can have a blood test done at your vets to confirm pregnancy at this point, it is called the Relaxin test. http://www.drugs.com/vet/witness-relaxin.html

Do not get her fat, regardless of her appetite. Overweight bitches have more trouble with labor and delivery.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

RedyreRottweilers said:


> You can have a blood test done at your vets to confirm pregnancy at this point, it is called the Relaxin test. http://www.drugs.com/vet/witness-relaxin.html


Well the relaxin test is not always accurate. We did one with Eureka, and it showed she wasn't pregnant, and then she gave birth to 9 puppies.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

It can be less accurate before day 31 post LH surge, but for this bitch, who is past 40 days, it should tell the tale.


----------



## jenjames0225 (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you everyone for all this helpful advice! The suspense and wonder drives me crazy. We have so many approved possible new homes for the puppies im really praying its a real one and not just a false. There is always next time but that would be truly disappointing


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

If I were you, and this were my bitch, I would also have her OFA screened for elbows, CERF screened for her eyes, and I would have her screened by a veterinary cardiologist for inherited heart issues. This covers your bases and ensures that you are breeding a healthy dog. Often you can find heart and eye screening clinics at dog shows for a reduced rate.

If I were you, and IF she misses this time around, I would find a good reproduction specialist vet and use them on your next go around. Yes, they are expensive, but they will guide you on ovulation timing, confirming her in whelp, pre whelping exrays, and are the best if you end up having to have a c section on her.


----------

